# S&W Model 19 Modified



## thomartisan (Jul 16, 2010)

Where can I buy unflueted cylinder ?


----------



## HAGEN (Jul 14, 2010)

*Model 19S*

I have 5 of the them / my PICK OVER THE 686 -Great Gun
1-2 1/2 Use as a IDPA Bug & Carry Gun
1-6
2-4S One I use has a IDPA SSR Gun Shooting 38S the other is pictured below.


----------



## thomartisan (Jul 16, 2010)

I looking for cylinder like picture for my S&W m 19 . I change barrel to 2.5 in from douglas and want to change cylinder like the image . Who know wear can I buy?


----------

